# Which Code for in office procedure?



## nsclark2 (Apr 29, 2009)

My doctor started doing in office Submucous Resection Inferior Turbinate using a coblator.  Which code is correct 30801-30802 or 30140?  HELP!


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Jul 15, 2009)

30801 or 30802 depending on how deep he goes.  Check out the AAO web site at 

http://www.entnet.org/Practice/Coding-for-RFA-of-the-Turbinates.cfm 
Radiofrequency of the inferior turbinates
When coding RFA of the inferior turbinates, consider the precise nature of the procedures. CPT code 30802-Cautery and/or ablation, mucosa of inferior turbinates, unilateral or bilateral, any method; intramural is the ablation or cauterization of the deeper mucosal soft tissue; CPT code 30801 Cautery and/or ablation, mucosa of inferior turbinates, unilateral or bilateral, any method; superficial is ablation or cauterization which involves only the surface layer of the mucosa. From the perspective of physician work, RFA in these clinical situations does not differ significantly from the use of uni- or bi-polar electrocautery. Thus, CPT guidelines require each of these methods of cautery/ablation to be reported in the same fashion, just as one would with tonsillectomies performed by various methods (eg, electrocautery, laser, dissection with surgical instruments). Only if the RF device were used to incise mucosa and resect submucosal soft tissue and/or bone, should CPT 30140 Submucous resection inferior turbinate, partial or complete, any method be reported.
Radiofrequency of the middle or superior turbinates
Use CPT code 30999-Unlisted procedure, nose to report radiofrequency used on the middle or superior turbinates.
Revised February 2008


----------

